# Steatocranus Casuarius (Buffalo Head) 40 Gallon Setup Assist



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello and thank you in advance for the assistance.

I have a 40 gallon breeder setup as a show tank/breeder tank for buffalo heads and would like some expert advice on stocking. It is in my office in a great spot to enjoy all day long.

Great filtration, lots of aeration & great water flow. Tank is fully cycled with ph of 7.0.

Because I had a tank leak out suddenly, I had to throw in some random fish to the buffalo head tank. Current stocking is: 
4 Buffalo Head juvies not paired
3 daffodil Brichardi not paired
1 - 2.5" bichir common
10 Black Neon Tetras

All fish have been together for only a few days, but no mass exodus yet but if this group is unsustainable, my priority are the Buffalo Heads.

So, what should stay, what should go, what should be added? Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

HiÃƒÂ§ From the fishes yu have, perhaps the black neon and bichir could go in this tank.
Xris


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there,
I thought I would provide an update and see what people thought:

I created a beautiful environment for my buffalo heads. There are 4 young buffalo heads in this 40 gallon breeder with one daffodil brichardi (pulcher) and 6 Congo Tetras. All fish have been in the tank for about 3 weeks now.

The rest of the fish I traded at my LFS.

The arrangement seems to be going well. The 4 buffalo heads are constantly jockeying for position in the tank, no pairs have been formed yet and I have no idea of female/male count in my tank. Hoping for the best for them to create a pair.

Any advice on the pairing would be greatly appreciated.


----------

